# Correct TIG rod for CZ 75 frame



## OldDuckman (Jun 11, 2016)

Got a used CZ75 from Bud's Gun Shop, sold as "fair" condition.

The gun is very nice, shoots well and was not real bad with respect to its finish (black enamel).

My plan (after I made sure it shot accurately) was to polish it and take it to a local, well respected, shop for them to hot blu. I had my own set-up years ago but no longer do but I still have my polishing set-up and I trust my polishing skills. Anyway I got a quote of $50 which I think is reasonable.

The gun had the squared off trigger guard with the ribbed finger rest. I decided to grind this off and file the front of the trigger guard to the rounded profile of the CZ75 prior to the finger rest versions (I have a CZ75 Cold War Commemorative to judge contour by...).

I was concerned about hitting a void but was very happy to find that, all the way down to a near finished profile (my filing was complete) that I found no void. Well as soon as I presented that area to my 120 grit wheel, a void started to appear.

Using a small ball burr on a flex shaft I played "dentist" and removed all of the "decay" to get to clean metal, see the attached photos.

So, finally, my question. I will be filling this void via TIG welding and need suggestion on the correct filler rod to use. Of course the issues will be, compatibility with CZ frame material, similar color once blued and similar hardness for ease of polishing and not ending up with a dished out or raised area of weld.


----------

